# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون وعلاج البقع والكلف+تجارب

## الحلم الجميل

كل عام وانتم بخير حبيباتى ورمضان مبارك 

يلا خلال شهر فتحى لون بشرة وجهك درجتين الى ثلاثة 

وايضا توحيد اللون وعلاج اى كلف او بقع او نمش ان وجدت 

اقوى كريم طبيعى لتبييض الوجه وتفتيح لون البشرة طبيعياااااااااااا

وتوحيد اللون وعلاج البقع اوالكلف وعلاج النمش

وكمان المفاجاة

تفتيح لون الوجه 3درجات فى شهر + احدث تجارب الزبونات



جوالى للطلبات او الاستفسار

اتصال او واتس اب 00201125859014+


العرض حاليا التوصيل مجانا للبيت مع المندوب لاى منطقة بالامارات

وكمان التوصيل مجانا لجميع الدول العربية

منتجاتى كلها طبيعيه بفضل الله

ودى احدث تجارب بنات الامارات والسعوديه مع منتجاتى قولو ما شاء الله




















> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: هلاا حبيبتي
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: شخباارج ياقلبي
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: اشكرج من كل قلبي على كريمااتج الحووه
> [28/10 1:58 PM] أم حمد: الحلووه
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: اعطيييج وساام بدرجه اولى على كريماتج��
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: وبالتوفييييق ياقلبي والى الاماااااام
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: ������������
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: تسلم ايدج الطيبه والله يباركلج في مجهودج يالغاليه
> [28/10 1:59 PM] أم حمد: ����������
> ...





> [7/12 11:11 AM] موزة.دبى: اشحالج الغاليه.كريماتج وايد حلووة كريم تبييض الويه
> والصابونه روووعه
> [7/12 11:11 AM] موزة.دبى: ويهى منور الهى وخف السواد
> [7/12 11:12 AM] موزة.دبى: وكريم سولايت ايضا رووووعه شد الافخاد فى 30يوم ماشاء الله
> 
> بشكرج من قلبى
> 
> الله يسعدك����





> [04/11 12:39 AM] ام زايد. عجمان: صباح الخير
> [04/11 12:40 AM] ام.زايد. عجمان: السموحه الغاليه ماعرف حاليا التوقيت عندكم كم
> [04/11 4:53 AM] ام زايد. عجمان: أنا رسلتلك لاشكرج كريم التبييض ممتاززز اول مرة شىء ينفع
> معى�� وانا منذ ان طلبت ارتحتلك وحسيت انك صادقه
> [04/11 4:53 AM] ام زايد. عجمان: ماشاء الله حتى كولاجين الويه ورد خدودى
> [04/11 5:00 AM] ام زايد. عجمان: الله يبرلكك


باقى التجارب باخر الموضوع


وبعد النجاح الكبير الى حققتوا المجموعه الطبيعيه وفى جميع المنتديات ومع عشرات السيدات

والبنات وبعد سنوووات من النجاح بفضل الله


بنزلكو الموضوع من جديد


الكريم الطبيبعى( 3 فى 1 ) لازاله الكلف والنمش والبقع الداكنة

والصابونة الطبيبعية ( 3 فى 1 ) لازاله النمش والبقع وتفتيييييييح البشرة


تخلصي من النمش والكلف والبقع السوداء نهائيا بطريقة طبيعية 100%


وطبعا الكريم مرخص من وزارة الصحة يعنى امن تمامااا ومضمون

والسعر خياااااااااااال


المنتج ده يا بنات حصرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريا عند الحلم الجميل

فقطططططططططططططططططططط

مميزات الكريم

كريم طبيعى من زيوت و اعشاب طبيعيه يعمل على تبييض وتفتيح الوجه ازالة الكلف والنمش والبقع السوداء

كريم يعمل على ازالة الكلف او النمش او البقع السوداءبالوجه

1- يبيض ويفتح لون البشرة 3درجات يعنى روعة 
2- يغذي الوجه ويجعله ناعماً جذاباً ويوحد اللون 
3- يزيل ويعالج اى بقع او كلف او اثار او نمش بالوجه 

وهو خلاصة اعشاب طبيعيه والكريم يصلح لجميع انواع البشرة وليست له اى اثار عللى البشرات

الحساسه وهو مجرب وله مفعول اكيد ويبدا نتائجه او مفعوله بعد اسبوع من الاستخدام

ولكن بالتدريج النتيجة تتحسن اكتر

والكريم نال رضى كل من استخدمه وكانت له نتائج مدهشه


مكونات الكريم
ويتكون من تركيبة رااااااااااااااااااااائعة من

مجموعة زيوت كثيرررررررررررررررة جدا ومنها

زيت اللوز وجنين القمح وزيت الجوز وحبوب لقاح العسل وشمع عسل

ومجموعة اعشاب كتيرررررررررة+ فيتامينات طبيعية للبشرة فيتامين e وفيتامين c الضروريان لبشرة الوجه

ومجموعة من خلاصة الاعشاب الطبييعية والمتخصصة


فى علاج الكلف والبقع والنمش

التى يساعدان على تغيية البشرة و الحفاط عليها رطبة وكما ينظم الكريم توازن إفرازات

الزيوت في الوجة و سرعة علاج الجلد من البقع والنمش والكلف

الكريم لازالة الكلف و النمش و البقع السوداء

هذا الكريم ما له مثيل بجد مكوناته تجنن رووووووووووووووعة

المكونات بها فيتامين e المتخصص فى تبييض الوجه وتفتيحه وعلاج البقع والكلف والنمش

وزيوت كثيرة واعشاب كثيرة وكله طبعاا طبيبعية 100 % وامنة

وبتساعد على ازاله الكلف والنمش والبقع بطريقه امنة وسهلة وسرررررررررررريعه

وفعوله مضمون وما بيرد ثانى نهائيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


لا يسبب اى اضرار او حساسيه و هو خالى من ، الكرتيزون او اى مواد ، كيماءيه

فطبعا هو مضمون و مرخص من وزاره الصحه

لا يوجد لها أي تأثيرات جانبية اطلاقاً لأنها مكونة من زيوت طبيبعية واعشاب طبيعية خالصة 100%.


سعر العلبه 150 درهم

صورة الكريم

http://www8.0zz0.com/2017/10/03/10/387227230.jpg

بيستخدم معه صابونة طبيعية روعة تبيض الوجه ايضا وتساعد على علاج الكلف والبقع

سعر الواحدة من الصابونة 50 درهم

صابونة 3 فى1

صابونه رائعه لازاله النمش وتفتيح البشرة وازاله البقع

وتبييضه وتصفيه البشره وميزتها انها تنقى وتصفى البشره وتخلييها تنور

بدون ماتنشف البشره حيث تجعلها رطبه ومليئه بالحيويه والصحه


حيث تستخدم الصابونه فى الحالات الاتيه:

1_ازاله النمش.
2_ تفتيح وتبييض البشرة
3- ازاله البقع الغامقة
4- تنظيف وتطهير الجلد.

العرض مستمر التوصيل مجانا للبيت مع المندوب

باقى تجارب الزبونات
باقى تجارب الزبونات




> [04/11/2015 4:44 PM] ميرا. امارات: هلا اختى
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:45 PM] ميرا. امارات: بصراحه منتجاتج تجنن
> دايم أخذ منتجات من تاجرات وبدوووون فايده
> اخسر فلوسي ع الفاضي
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا.امارات: أنا رسلتلك لان ارتحتلك وحسيت انك صادقه
> 
> [04/11/2015 4:53 PM] ميرا. امارات:استفيدت ماشاء الله
> 
> ...





> [18/11 11:54 PM] أم عبدالله: قلبى شخبارج كريماتج الاخذتها حلوووة
> 
> [18/11 11:55 PM] أم عبدالله: مفعولهن ممتاززز ����
> 
> [18/11 11:56 PM] أم عبدالله: الوجه صار ابيض وناعم����
> 
> [18/11 11:56 PM] أم عبدالله: بسالج مال التسمين كم حقو
> [18/11 11:57 PM] أم عبدالله: كريماتج عجبتنى بخلى البنات كلهن بشترو منك
> 
> [18/11 11:58 PM] أم عبدالله: وجهى مافى شىء الحين لا اثار ولاغيرو��������





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة همس الاريج
> هلا يا اجمل فراشات
> مثل ماوعدتكن هانزل جميع الوصفات و الخلطات اللى جربته من المنتدى بس بالله عليكم لاتنسوني بالدعواااات
> ثانيا تجربتى مع كريمات التاجرة الحلم الجميل
> انا جربت منتجين كريم تكبير الصدر وكريم ازاله البقع والكلف والنمش
> سالت الاخوات فى المنتدى عن افضل كريم للبقع والنمش لان
> وجهى لي فيهن بقع لونها خفيف نوعا ما مو غامق وايد اجمعوا البنات ع كريم 3 ف 1 للتاجرة الحلم الجميل
> بحثت عن موضوعها ولقيت موضوعه فى منتجات العناية بل بشرة وعجبني ورسالته وطلبت طلبيه لى
> الكريم رووووووووعة النتيجة تابين لين اسبوع ويروحه بعد ثلاث اسبايع
> ...





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بنت ابوه
> 
> ماشاء الله سمعتك حلوة فى المنتدى صديقتى خديجة اخذت منج كريم تفتيح البشرة وكريم البقع والكلف والصابونة 3 فى 1 واايد جابوة معاه نتيجة ان شاء الله يجيبو معى نتيجة ابغه
> 
> كريم تفتيح البشرة العدد 2 والمجانى
> 
> وكريم الكلف البقع العدد 1
> 
> وماسك ازاله البقع العدد 1
> ...





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ام الوفاء 2
> 
> هلا حبيبتى فديتج الغالية البقع ما له اثار اختفت
> 
> المنتج استخدامه سهل ورايحته زيوت فوائحة وواضح انو طبيبعى مشكورة تعبتج معى تسلمى غناتى





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبض الايمان
> 
> اشحالج اختى عساج مرتاحه ؟،
> المجموعة سحرية بدعليك احلى دعوة الهالات من ثانى استعمال بتروح شوى شوى والنمش بعد اسبوع زال نهائيا والبقع متل الهالات بتزوال شوى شوى وزين انو يجيب معى نتيجة لانى ويهى ملىء باللبقع البنيه
> 
> و الخشونه فى اماكن الذقن خفت كتيرررر وبشرتى مرتحه عليه وهاستمر عليهم متل ماقولتلى ليزالو نهايا لانى والله تعبت من كثرت الكريمات االا استخدمته مشكورة الغالية وان شاء الله بعملك دعاية وسط جميع اقاربى





> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امطار ربيع
> 
> مرحبا حبيبتى معاك ام عايشه من المدينة تتذكرنى
> 
> اخدت منج كريم 3* 1 للنمش والبقع الداكنة والكلف وصابونتة و بودرة نزع الشعر
> 
> المنتجين كتيرر رر حلوين
> الكريم ظهر مفعوله معى بعد اسبوعين لانى وجهى ملىء بالنمش والبقع و
> 
> ...





> الرساله الاصلية كتبت بواسطة عوشة
> 
> صباحك خير الغلا بستعمل المنتج ووهية الحين الحمد لله البقع بتفتح ولونى بيبيض عن اول والصابونة فتحتلى وجهى عن جد يسلموو
> 
> السموحة فديتج بدى طريقة استخدام كريم مزيل العرق؟؟ للحين ما استخدمته
> ويزاج الله خير





> الرساله الاصليه كتبا بواسطه :
> 
> gorry873
> 
> السلام عليكم اختى مشكورة الاغراض وصلت وتسلمين على الهديه مشكورة ع ذوقك





> الرساله الاصليه كتبت بواسطه
> 
> غيوووورة
> 
> مساء الورد شخبارج الغالية ؟؟
> الحين بكتبلج تجربتى بعد استعمالى اسبوعين للكريم
> 
> والله سحر موكريم والله تفاجات
> 
> ...





> ام رابح 79
> 
> الكريم صدق حلو مشكوووووورة
> وباذن الله اول الشهر باخذ منج اربع من بودرة نزع الشعر ببعتلج رساله على الجوال وبخبرج اول مااحول البيزات





> الرساله الاصليه كتبت بواسطه
> 
> ام-مهدى-المدينه
> 
> السلام عليك كيفك/ان شاء الله بخير
> 
> اشكرك ثم اشكرك ثم اشكرك
> 
> وجهى صار زين خف الكلف/
> ...





> عاشقه الليل
> 
> انا استخدمت الكريم الحين ما شاء الله فتحلى وجهى فى اسبوع و انا ما كانت مدوامه على
> الكريم ادهن منه مره واحده فى اليوم قبل ما انام و الحين ماشاء الله
> 
> بشرتى صارت ناعمه و زهيه
> 
> مانى عارفة اشكرك كيف حلتيلى مشكلتى
> 
> الله يعطيك العافية و يباركلك





> سمو الاميره
> 
> بس حبيت اقولج الكريم اللي خذته من عندج ما شاء الله رهيب
> 
> و اليوم لى
> 
> 10 ايام من أستخدمته مره باليوم والنتيجه ما شاء الله روووووووووووعه
> 
> بياض و نعومية ما شاء الله





> الفراشة الصغيرة
> 
> هلا الغاليه
> 
> بس حبيت اقولج الكريم اللي خذته من عندج ... والله رهيب
> 
> دوامت عليه اسبوعين وبشرتى صارت مثل البدر والله ا كبر بشرتى صارت نعامامثل الاطفال
> 
> الله يسعدك ويفرح قلبج زى ما فرحتى قلبى





> تاريخ التسجيل : Apr 2007
> عدد المشاركات : 3，452
> 
> عدد النقاط : 49
> إقتباس:
> Emy 87
> عساج بخير عزيزتى انا قولت افيد بتجربتى للبنات زى ما قولتلج واتمنى ان تنقليه
> هلا حبوبات اخذت الكريم السحرى والصابونة 3 فى 1 انا اخذت الكريم من شهر واسبوعين بل ضبط بدت اول شىء استعملو الصابونة والله مو عارفة شو اقولكو غير انه سحرييييييييييييييييييه والله ما صدقت اول ما غسلت وجهى افتح الله اكبر ومنور وبيلمع من النظافة والنظاره غير اى صابونة عادية وبعد ذلك استخدمت الكريم السحرى وما هاقول غير شىء الكريم راااااااااااائع
> والكريم مع الصابونة كانه كريم اساس ومع الاستخدام اليومى ما بجات احتاج مكياج ولا كريم اساس ولا قلم الخافق للعيوب ولا اى شىء اخر وبعد ما انتهيت من فترة الاستعمال ما شاء الله وجهى قشطة وبدوام على الصابونة كالاستعمال العادى فى الصباح بدال اللوشانات والصابونات الاخرى وحتى لو ما استخدمتهو وجهى كذلك مشرق اتمنى انا اكون ساعدتكم واقول كلمة شكر لاخت الحلم الجميل يعيطى الف الف عافية ويجزاكى خير ويبارلك





> لمسات الحنين
> 
> هلا وغلا حبوبه كيفك عساج بخير تسلمى الكريمات وصلت الكريم والصابونة واااااايد حلووين على البشرة وبيفتحو تسلمى


جوالى للاستفسار او الطلب

اتصال او واتس اب 00201125859014+


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

